# Twin Face volume difference from PNP to NPN



## JetFixxxer (Feb 28, 2019)

Both set to 4.5v.

NPN a lot noisier than PNP  You can hear in this clip.  First portion is just straight up guitar and then I have NPN and then PNP.





__





						twinfuzz.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## zgrav (Feb 28, 2019)

could be normal.  this is the only effect board I have seen that combines the two and lets you directly compare the output.

probably difficult to tweak since the effects share a lot of the circuitry.  others may have some ideas.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 28, 2019)

have you tried swapping the two NPN transistors on your board?  easy enough to do if they are socketed, and it might make a difference.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 28, 2019)

zgrav said:


> have you tried swapping the two NPN transistors on your board?  easy enough to do if they are socketed, and it might make a difference.


I tried the other two NPN I have on hand as well. I might order a few more when I place another order..


----------



## geargasstore (Feb 28, 2019)

Check the bias pot, but npn is usually a little bit noisier and the gain is higher as well imho.


----------



## Robert (Mar 2, 2019)

Actually you can tweak the component values for each side, no problem.     

There are basically two independent fuzz circuits, the only common components between the two are the Volume/Fuzz pots and the input cap.


----------

